# Could this technique make lathe turning of bowls obsolete?



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Could this technique make lathe turning of bowls obsolete? ;-))


----------



## SCR0LL3R (May 28, 2010)

It's a neat idea but doesn't make a very appealing looking bowl. I didn't like the little decorative cuts at the end either.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

cool idea but it will never replace a lathe


----------



## AspiringWoodworker (Feb 2, 2012)

Interesting idea but I think I will stick with the lathe.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

All the bowls will have the radius of the saw blade. If that's what a person wants, they won't need to buy a lathe. To me, not too interesting, in terms of variation and/or style.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Seems a lot of trouble to go through, building multiple jigs with circle cutters, etc., to make one size bowl, and that's it.

Part of me cringed whenever he raised the blade on the piece. I'd never feel comfortable with that setup.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I don't think the lathe industry has anything to worry about. That has got to be the ugliest bowl I've ever seen, and I've seen some seriously ugly bowls.

Not to mention that looks like one dangerous way to use a table saw.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm on the same page - thought it was very interesting technique on the use of the table saw but like Shampeon said a lot of work to make one size bowel. Ted right - the lathe industry has nothing to worry about. Besides, using a lathe is fun. It's playing in the workshop and I like to play at times.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I was not impressed by this either. I did not want to impact the initial response by offering an opinion ;-)) ;-))


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

There was once a LJ named BentleyJ (remember him? I miss him actually, he was a good and knowledgeable woodworker who was very helpful on the forums). Anyway, he has left the site and had all his projects etc deleted. But he had posted a project of an octagonal bowl done in a manner similar to this. The one thing that I remember about his project post was the number of comments from people who thought this was unsafe. I think we can see from the video that it is not necessarily as unsafe as people may have imagied.

But I doubt anybody is going to get rid of their lathe to do this instead.


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

This idea maybe is good for hollowing a spherical shape like a soccer ball, if we could reach full half blade by hollow two halves and then glue them together and finish the outside on the lathe. After all, it is just a challenge.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

You can make quite a large cove molding by a similar method. Two rails (2X4s, maybe) clamped diagonally across the saw table, centered on the blade, and of a width to accommodate the size of cove you want. You then raise the blade in small increments, and slide the stock diagonally across the blade. Sounds scary, but I don't think very dangerous, as the blade is covered at all times. I have done this, and it works. 
I don't think this guy's technique is really dangerous either, as the blade is covered at all times, and the jig prevents the "bowl" from getting hurled across the shop. No way you can contact the blade unless something really freakish happens.
I agree the bowl is unattractive, and all your bowls would be exactly the same style, even if different sizes. Boring. But what really annoys me about videos like this is it's supposed to be a demo, but it's almost all talk. He starts to do a step, and then backs up so he can say more about it, then starts again, then talks some more, yadda yadda yadda. If the demo is well done, there should be little need for a lot of palaver.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

As far as thinking outside the box goes and using what you have in the shop it's a smart way to get a 
bowl from a table saw.
However, the bowl depth is very little compared to the thickness of the blank.

Thanks for sharing Topa, but this vid makes me love my little lathe and all her baby chisels even more.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Bob. I can appreciate the ingenuity of this approach, but frankly it is a ridiculous and monumental gimmicky waste of time. That said it's always entertaining to see woodworking's mad men ideas. So thanks for posting this.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

This is one of those rare post where all the real woodworkers agree. I am also in that camp. However it was interesting to see the video. I haven't turned a lot of bowls, but each one I have turned is unique and different style.

Bill


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

With this method the wood has no say as to what it becomes. The reason I like my lathe is because I never know what the bowl, or most things I turn for that matter, will look like going in. I'm far from being any kind of good turner but as I begin to turn it sorta starts to take shape in my mind and I go from there. When you think of it when you don't know what it will be you can't be disappointed with the results. Less it bust on you. Haaa Haaa


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

One thing you can help me with Bob is how to convert a website link address to a single word as you did for this post. I think everyone knows how to do this except for myself. I keep meaning to ask my son, but I always forget when we are together.


----------



## wlhutch (Oct 5, 2008)

Removing material around a desired form is the core of woodworking. Each technique has it's own set of limits and efficiencies. I applaud the innovation that clever minds devise to expand the techniques and capabilities of our craft. Fire was once used to remove the core of trees in shaping dugout canoes.Will I use this instead of a lathe? No, but the guy without one might as opposed to firing up the barbecue.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I see all the turners agree that they do not want to try this technique. I , on the other hand, think it is a nice looking bowl a and a clever way to make it. I have a lathe that I have not used in over 10 years. I know many people just love to see the wood chips fly as they turn wood but that does not interest me. Just another point of view. Well done video may add.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

|I may have missed it. I don't think he ever mentioned how carefully the bowl had to be held to avoid getting a "catch". A little tip or relaxing a little on the grip at the wrong time and a person would have to think awhile about what just happened. I am sure he has done a few of these and feels comfortable with it.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I just saw this video and am now selling my lathe. Who needs a lathe when you can make ugly crap dangerously on a table saw?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I see it as a curiosity and a novelty. But no way is the table saw going to replace a lathe. For one you could turn a similar bowl on the lathe in less time than you could make the jigs for the table saw. Then you are limited by the jigs and blades as to what size of bowl you can make. A table saw just can't be as versatile at turning as a lathe. What next, ripping dados on the lathe? Each tool is designed for certain tasks and there is a fair amount of variation and creativity that can be applied to each, but there are limits.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Let's see, if you take the top off of the table saw (you'll need a cabinet mounted trunion), then detach the blade and fix a big piece of wood to the arbor. Ta da! You now have a table saw which you can use for turning bowls. Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I don't think I'll be doing this any time soon ;-))

*Mike*, Do it like this without the spaces " Word " : http://lumberjocks.com/topics/45030#reply-557912
and this will happen - Word


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm not a turner, heck I dont even own a lathe …. but even I think this makes one ugly bowl.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Bob, I'm trying it here.
this

Ok, it works! With this rate of learning I should be an expert before the turn of the century. I've been wanting to learn this for ages, but I forget to ask when I have the opportunity.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have had to learn it at least twice ;-)) I knew, then forgot and had to relearn. Maybe more than once through that cycle ;-(


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

That is an interesting approach. To me, the result looks like a wooden lamp shade.

I have no experience turning, so this might be a silly question. If you don't have a lathe, where do you get a cylinder like the one that he started with?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I put a 10" saw blade on my lathe, now my table saw is obsolete.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

*Poopie* - yeah, was just thinking that as well. You go first so and tell us how it worked.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Murch:* Oh, wait, somebody already did that… it's called a 'Shop Smith' LOL.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Chuck, it looks like he cut the original cylinder on the bandsaw judging from the saw marks. I agree that this is interesting, but too limited and not worth the time to set up the jigs IMO.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Well I for one thought it was a fine little video of some very creative thinking. I may not think the bowl is gorgeous or even practical, but if the product was all you saw there then you may have missed the point. 
It's the creative thinkers on this site that keep me coming back and whoever dreamed this one up has my attention.
My answer to the posed question: Obviously not… but I don't think that was the point of the demo.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this Bob very innovative.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

I wonder what would happen if you either angled the blade or offset the blank from dead center of the blade. Would you be able to get a different shape? Also on the outside of the bowl, what if you offset the bowl for that too? Seems like you can possibly do a lot of different things with this method if you have time to experiment.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I am not a turner.. but when a bowl splits on the lathe it sounds terrifying, scars your face shield. Bowl cracks in that jig, with your hand pushing down… seems really bad. I never want my hand in a position where the failure puts your hand in the blade. I can't see a really good way to accomplish that with the first jig, w/o adding a bunch more extra stuff….oh but wait… It is a SS, so I guess he isn't worried about technique.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

First off the bearings on a saw are not designed for this kind of treatment ( lateral pressure) second this is a dangerous practice and should not be condoned IMHO.Third it is a messy way too scoop out material without the intricate control the lathe operator currently has,Fourth shapeand detail I.E the artistic element etc is greatly restricted and IMHO would be more of a nuisance and danger than any fun you could get with even the humblest lathe.There are big differences in how the both try to accomplish the same objective. With a lathe the object being worked upon spins and the operator attacks if you like or works upon the object with hand held hand tools ,with this method the tool rotates and the work is fed in a certain direction,In a word NO this will not make any lathe obsolete in anyway shape or form.It is comparing beautiful cheese with tasteless chalk.IMHO Alistair


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm sure it has its uses Bob but seems a tad limited to the possibilities of making attractive bowls.

I'm also not too sure of the technique, your hands seem kind of close to that blade, should the blank catch on the rim of the template your hands could be exposed to the blade. Ok if you have that sawstop but for the rest of us a little dangerous I would suggest.

Thanks for sharing anyway.

David


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The video was mildly interesting but that guy is awful. If you want to tell me then write it down, if you want to show me then keep the jibber-jabber to a minimum please and don't talk down to your audience. As for the bowl, it's nothing new, I remember reading about this in a magazine decades ago.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

A very fine video, the script was excellent, the editing very well done, sound management was one of the best, then the story was well executed. However the bowl shape fell far short of my expectations. What if the jigs were positioned above a table router cutter? Could the bowl shape be improved?


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

The bowl is terrible, the idea is awesome. I saw a tutorial recently about cutting coves on a table saw for big moldings that is pretty useful (Rockler even had a jig for it in the recent catalogue).


----------



## mpwilson (Aug 1, 2011)

I dunno guys. I think it's an interesting approach to solving the problem. If turning bowls was higher on my list, this is the way I'd likely go about it. I'd be inclined to add some features to the jig to make the hand turning a bit easier, perhaps a safety rail here or there.

But it's certainly sound.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

COOL!


----------

